# Books on Covenant Theology



## johnny_redeemed (Jul 28, 2004)

Do you guys/gals know of any books that support covenant theology that are not huge (i.e. 800 pages)??

thank you for your help. you all are a huge blessing in my life and a huge help in my walk with Christ.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 28, 2004)

O. Palmer Robertson's [u:e4cdd87e1c]Christ of the Covenants[/u:e4cdd87e1c]

Fisher's [u:e4cdd87e1c]Marrow of Modern Divinity[/u:e4cdd87e1c]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 28, 2004)

Even Shorter: 

A Simplistic Overview of Covenant Theology

Also check out the outline that Joel Beeke did on Witsius' work. It is a concise book running about 80-90 pages. "An Analysis of Witsius' Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man". Very helpful.

Also check this page for lots of articles:

Covenant Theology and Infant Baptism


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Aug 2, 2004)

thank you guys for your help. 

what do you guys this of "Wrongly Dividing the Word of Truth A Critique of Dispensationalism"?


----------



## Ranger (Aug 3, 2004)

It's a good book, but it is more a shredding of dispensationalism than an explanation of CT. I like "Christ of the Covenants."


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Aug 4, 2004)

does it really "shredd" dispensationalism?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 4, 2004)

http://www.mountzion.org/text/marrow/marrow.html

The MArrow book is online


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 4, 2004)

Somewhat. A much better book, in my opinion, is Crenshaw and Gunn's "Dispensationalism, Yesterday, Today and Tomorrow"

Poythress' "Understanding Dispensationalists is good too.


----------

